# Linya & sumingit.



## confusednikki=)

Hi,


Can someone help me translate this please..

*1)May linya,pwede ba wag kang sumingit?*
....*There's a line,please dont cutt off??* is this correct?

*2)Magkano ba talaga ang dapat na laman ng card?*
...how much should be the balance on the card?

3)*So,alam mo na wala talagang balance sa card?*
 ...So,you already know that's there's really no/zero balance on the card????

thanks in advance!
Nikki


----------



## sai611

confusednikki=) said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can someone help me translate this please..
> 
> *1)May linya,pwede ba wag kang sumingit?*
> ....*There's a line,please dont cutt off??* is this correct?
> _ Don't cut in, because there's a line._


----------



## DotterKat

There's a line. Could you please not *cut in* / *jump the line*?


----------

